
Ehsan Akhgari: A glimpse of hope - curtis
http://ehsanakhgari.org/blog/2009-06-15/glimpse-hope
======
tmpk
WTF! Is HN now the default Iranian-Elections forum? If I want to follow such
news, there are hundreds of other news outlets. Let HN be about hacking.

~~~
thirdusername
Hi, you must be new here. Hacker news is about news that are interesting to
hackers as well as startup-related news as per ycombinator and not infact
about hacking news.

